# bought a 92fs today



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Well guys I just had to do it, I finally broke down and bought one. I took it home cleaned it really good, then took it to the range and put 150 rounds through it boy what a gun. I wanted one of these for a long time and now I cant wait to shoot it again, but next time ill have more rounds with me :smt168


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to the fan club. It's one the best pistols ever made.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Roger that!!*

Welcome, you will enjoy the Beretta for a long time to come. It is a very user friendly weapon and open to a ton of personal modification or shoot it stock. Still a great weapon. Cheaper than some to shoot as it's a 9x19mm. There are a ton of good people on this forum to help you should you have any issues in the future, but I'm betting it just shoots and shoots and shoots . . . . . .


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Duplicate.


----------

